# Filmstrip WSPP



## Tim Armes (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi all,

Filmstrip WSPP is the 2nd plugin in the WSPP series.

As with Impact WSPP, this plugin allows you to create an entire web site directly from within Lightroom. It allows you to create a hierarchical collection of galleries by using Lightroom's Publish Services to create the site.

The difference from Impact WSPP come in the presentation of the images. Filmstrip WSPP presents a scrolling "filmstrip" of images and provides nice features such as header and foot bars, customised images spacing and borders, image preloading, and more.

You can read more and see a couple of samples galleries here:

http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/filmstrip_wspp.php

Regards,

Tim


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice, Tim.


----------



## IanMears (Dec 15, 2010)

I've been playing with both of Tim's new plugins and they are very good. I eventually decided to settle on the Filmstrip option for my website 

During the process Tim was very helpful and fixed any little bugs spotted real quick whilst being inundated with questions from me! In my opinion these plugins are brilliant and make setting up a website a doddle so even non technical people can create a nice looking website. For £20 they are a bargain. Go buy one. Now!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for that recommendation Ian, and welcome to the forum!


----------

